

Good & almost balanced writeup comparing between Ruby & Python - mnazim
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/msg/28422d707512283?pli=1

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1637345>

Much discussion there ...

~~~
mnazim
Oh thanks. For pointing out. I searched before posting, but couldn't find
that.

